# Estabilizar 12 voltios



## lincesur (Ago 24, 2009)

saludos
necesito obtener 12 voltios estables en mi vehiculo (la bateria es de 12 voltios) pero ya sabemos que cuando el alternador esta cargando sube la tension hasta 14-15 voltios y cuando vamos a arrancar el vehiculo la tension de bateria puede caer hasta 8-9 voltios 
(aunque esto ultimo lo podria solucionar de otra forma) habia pensado en utilizar  reguladores de tension tipo 7812 pero tienen mucha caida de tension con lo cual la salida no llegaria 12 voltios , he encontrado este regulador de bajas perdidas LM1084 pdf, LM1084 description, LM1084 datasheets, LM1084 view ::: ALLDATASHEET ::: la intensidad dice el catalogo 5 amperios me vendria muy justo ya que es el suministro que necesito , pense en poner 2 en paralelo pero puede ser que uno se vaya de rositas y el otro haga todo el trabajo con el consiguiente deterioro  , la solucion buena que me queda es un convertidor dc/dc pero la verdad que de esto no tengo la mas minima idea .
Si me podeis dar vuestra opinion  al respecto os lo agradeceria
un saludo


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola
Según Se El Problema Utilizando Reguladores LM10xx Es Que Cuando El Voltaje De Entrada Baje a 12 El Regulador Ya No Tendrá De Nonde Hechar Mano Para Mantener En Su Salida Los 12 Volts.
Se Desprende De Tu Mensaje Que El Voltaje De La Batería Fluctua De 8 a 15 V. De 8 a 13 No Funcionaría El Regulador LM10xx Pero De 13 a 15 Sí Funcionaría.

Puedes, Como Mencionas En Tu Mensaje, Utilizar Un Convertidor DC-DC y Aqui Te Dejo Un Enlace Que Pudiera Servir Para Empezar.

Convertidor DC-DC MC34063A: El desafío de las baterías ?AA?

Saludos
a us Ordenes.


----------



## lincesur (Ago 25, 2009)

saludos
gracias MRCARLOS por tu respuesta y por el enlace , el problema de tension inferior a 12 voltios lo puedo resolver (aunque no de forma muy elegante) poniendo una pequeña bateria auxiliar  como el dibujo que adjunto  , de todas formas creo lo mas ventajoso es utilizar el convertidor dc/dc , estudiare bien el enlace a ver si soy capaz de contruir uno 
agradezco tu amabilidad 
un saludo


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ago 25, 2009)

Cuanta corriente necesitas?


----------



## lincesur (Ago 25, 2009)

saludos
gracias narcisolara 21 , necesito 5 amperios , el lm1084 es capaz de suministrar esta corriente  pero si en algun momento el consumo aumenta lo mas minimo se me queda corto , no tengo ningun margen de maniobra quizas con 2 reguladores se podria hacer pero como comentaba anteriormente al ponerlos en paralelo puede que uno haga todo el trabajo y el otro no trabaje con el consiguiente deterioro del que esta trabajando forzado
espero tu respuesta y gracias
un saludo


----------



## MISTICHOY (Nov 20, 2012)

hola como están, me gustaría que me ayudaran con algo que tiene que ver con estabilizar una corriten, tengo un emisor de radio frecuencia y un recepto los uso para controlar una alarma que puse en el auto el problema es que en el taller anda de diez con una fuente de tencion de 12 volt pero cuando lo llevo al auto no me funcionan, están hechos con un tx, rx de 433mhg y los decodificadores y codificador ht12 controlan dos reles para prender y apagar la alarma me pueden ayudar con eso muchas gracias.
he pensado que puede ser el amperaje pero no creo y el motor del auto cuando las pruebo esta apagado no se por que no anda pero bueno espero su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2012)

Quizás lo pusiste en un lugar oculto y la chapa del auto te hace de blindaje , jaula de Faraday.

Probá de hacer la prueba poniendolo por ejemplo sobre el tablero , a ver que onda


----------



## louis1724 (Dic 6, 2012)

umm jaula de Faraday


----------



## MISTICHOY (Dic 8, 2012)

No, lo probÉ sobre el asiento y no funciona creo que el problema es la frecuencia que manda la baterÍa al circuito, no se mucho de electrÓnica pero me gustarÍa variar esa frecuencia, de que manera se podrÍa hacer o que bobinas se le colocarÍan.
Saludos y gracias por contestar


----------



## MoskmaN (Abr 7, 2013)

al final MrCarlos que regulador utilizaste?


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola MoskmaN

En aquel entonces (24/Ago/2009) estaba haciendo algunas sugerencias a lincesur.
Yo no estaba armando aquel circuito.


saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

